# Bedienungsanleitung deutsch Eagle Cuda 168



## Felchenesser (8. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Echolot Eagle Cuda 168 mit dem Angelboot gekauft und habe da so meine Schwierigkeiten damit... als Neuangler nicht meine einzigen Schwierigkeiten ... ; )  
Hat zufällig jemand die Bedienungsanleitung dazu auf deutsch?
Freue mich über Hilfe,
Gruß Felchenesser.


----------



## Vanner (8. Juni 2020)

Thema hatten wir schon mal.     https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/anleitung-eagle-cuda-168.21446/


----------



## Tulpe2 (10. Juni 2020)

Felchenesser schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe ein Echolot Eagle Cuda 168 mit dem Angelboot gekauft und habe da so meine Schwierigkeiten damit... als Neuangler nicht meine einzigen Schwierigkeiten ... ; )
> Hat zufällig jemand die Bedienungsanleitung dazu auf deutsch?



Schick mir mal eine (Profi-)Nachricht mit Deiner echten Mailadresse.
Handy ist wohl nicht so passend, es sind knapp über 5MB.


----------

